# [SOLVED] apache2 vs php

## hashi

Witam,

Pierwszy raz stawiam apache i mam problemy z interpretowaniem języka php.

Kiedy próbuje otworzyć adres: http://localhost/~[nazwa_usera]/index.php , Firefoks wzraca mi błąd: "Firefox nie może nawiązać połączenia z serwerem localhost."

Opcje /etc/conf.d/apache2:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D PHP5 -D USERDIR"

Przy odpalaniu inita apache mam:

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
> 
>  * Stopping apache2 ...
> 
> apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for [tutaj_jest_nazwa_stacji]
> ...

 

Dla sprostowania, w katalogu usera mam folder 'public_html' z chmodem 744 i w nim mam plik 'index.php' z źródłem:

 *Quote:*   

> <?php
> 
> php_info();
> 
> ?>

 

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc,

hashiLast edited by hashi on Fri May 29, 2009 10:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

apache Ci sie w ogole nie podnosi, a Ty myslisz, ze to wina php? Jakby php nie smigalo, to dostal bys do pobrania skrypt php albo error #500.

----------

## hashi

Wiem, szukam rozwiązania.

Jedyne co mogę dodać, to apache'owy error_log:

 *Quote:*   

> [Thu May 28 20:13:27 2009] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "[nazwa_urzadzenia]"
> 
> Configuration Failed

 

----------

## Bialy

Jakie masz /etc/hosts?

Powinnno być:

```
127.0.0.1       Nazwa_serwera.domena localhost Nazwa_serwera

::1             Nazwa_serwera.domena localhost Nazwa_serwera

```

----------

## hashi

tak myślałem, że to wina /etc/hosts, bo mam

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1             localhost
```

Najprawdopodobniej to rozwiąże problem, oznaczam jako solved.

Dzięki

----------

## slyher

Witam.

Przepraszam, że odgrzewam kotleta... Ale zauważyłem 2 kłopoty...

1. http://tycoontalk.freelancer.com/php-forum/45131-php_info.html informacja że funkcja php_info() nazywa się phpinfo() co może być powodem powstawania błędu

2. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html#servername można żyć bez "fully qualified domain name"

Pozdrawiam Slyher.

----------

